# Remote desktop for SBS 2003



## allanleslie (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been able to setup remote desktop on Windows 2003 by enabling it in the system properties and setting up a port on the router, but when i try this method in SBS 2003 it doesnt work. I then use the method in Server management but it says that the NIC is already in use. Do i need to install another NIC in the server?


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

are you trying to access inside or outside of the Lan


----------



## allanleslie (Feb 24, 2009)

Inside - when I run the setup it is suggested to me that I have to install another LAN card. Is this the case


----------



## allanleslie (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry, I meant outside the LAN


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

are you using the small business connector, I use it all the time and then open a rdc and it works everytime and i use only one nic, or are you trying to connect through your own vpn


----------



## allanleslie (Feb 24, 2009)

I am trying to VPN using port 3389, much like i have when I have set up Remote Desktop in XP or Windows 2003


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

is 1723 open and what sort of router are you using


----------



## allanleslie (Feb 24, 2009)

The router is a Netgear NG834. I have used one of these for remote desktop before and it worked fine. 3389 is the only port I have attempted to use so I haven't created a port for 1723


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.jacksontechnical.com/article.htm?id=17 is a list of ports for different uses 1723 needs to be forward for direct access as 3389 is for remote desktop only not vpn. Are you trying to join another pc permanently or just using it for maintanence, if its for the later rww and the built in connector is much easier


----------

